# New Spray Gun



## rdbesq (Nov 16, 2018)

I am looking to purchase a new HVLP sprayer from Fuji. Can anyone provide any information or comparison of the GXPC versus T75G guns? Preference?


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

rdbesq said:


> I am looking to purchase a new HVLP sprayer from Fuji. Can anyone provide any information or comparison of the GXPC versus T75G guns? Preference?


Use the search function to find an old thread or post about the Fuji guns. It's in the menu above with the white letters and black background. There are a couple of painters who use a Fuji hvlp.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello I found the GXPC gun awkward when spraying, as the cup is located on the side of the gun. Large 3m cups also will not fit unless you remove the gun hook. I prefer the T75G gravity gun


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I picked the G-XPC for the purpose of being able to rotate cup for different angles, I don't mind side mount for cup. I've been thinking of going to 3M PPS system also. I saw somewhere where someone lengthened the tube out the side of gun to allow the use of the large H/O cup. I wish 3M would make a H/O cup size in-between mini and large. Has anyone tried installing a HVCLP adaptor to the G-XPC gun? Supposedly its like adding an additional stage to your turbine. I've have the Q4 Gold, like to up psi so don't need to thin acrylics as much.


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

So what paint gun did you buy?


----------



## Brewster201 (Mar 11, 2016)

Lets ask for advice and never come back to respond lol


----------

